# Need A Good Filter Plugin



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 30, 2014)

From warm and sweet to sick. Affordable a plus. Tx


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 30, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken you have access to UAD plugins, right? Tried the Moog?


----------



## Lex (Jun 30, 2014)

Try Filterstation from Audiodamage for great sound.

http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/product.php?pid=AD029 (http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/prod ... ?pid=AD029)

Try WOW2 for crazy amount of creative modulation.

http://www.sugar-bytes.de/content/produ ... hp?lang=en


cheers

alex


----------



## dannthr (Jun 30, 2014)

I often find myself using Zebra 2's filters--if you don't have it, Zebra 2 comes with a plug-in called Zebrify, which allows you to use all of Zebra 2's modulation effects as an audio effect.

It has several really great filters as well as a really musical decimator and tons of options for modulation sources (from MIDI side-chain to internal Oscillators to modulating on the incoming signal itself).

Really one of the great synth plugins out there right now.


----------



## clarkus (Jun 30, 2014)

Good tip. I've been SO close to buying Zebra SO many times.

Do they sell the plug-in independently, do you know?


----------



## wonshu (Jun 30, 2014)

No. It's available only as part of Zebra2.

The great thing about u-he plugins though is, that the upgrade price to future version is almost negligibly low.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jul 1, 2014)

Sugar Bytes WOW2 is a beast for mangling filtering.
http://www.sugar-bytes.com/content/products/WOW2/index.php?lang=en

For more simple needs I've grown to like Audiothing's ValveFilter VF-1.
http://www.audiothing.net/effects/valve-filter-vf-1/


----------



## Rctec (Jul 1, 2014)

We have pretty much every filter plug-in known to man-kind, and the Fab-Filter stuff is very nice.
But, inevitably, I end up using Zebrify for everything. It's just more versatile and sounds really, really good.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jul 1, 2014)

Cytomic The Drop is just nearly out of beta and sounds the best to my humble ears. Fabfilter, Sugar Bytes, Melda and Cableguys are all worth looking at.


----------



## alexmshore (Jul 1, 2014)

Sonalkis Creative Filter is my favourite. Really simple but flexible enough to fulfil your needs whenever you reach for a filter.

https://www.sonalksis.com/creative_filter.htm


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone (and you HZ : )

I do have DZ (love it and Diva), and will try Zebrify, funny I did not even realize what it did until you guys mentioned it. Urs should publicize it more.


----------



## alligatorlizard (Jul 1, 2014)

+1 for Zebrify - easy to automate/midi-assign to create cool sweeps etc. plus a wide choice of really different sounding filters. Never really "got" filtering as an effect before learning to use Zebra - then after getting used to Zebra's filters on it's synth sounds, wondered if I could do the same thing to a mix (or a group of channels), loaded Zebrify, and hey presto!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jul 1, 2014)

Im using Vengeance Philta CM that is free from Computer Magazine and it is my favorite filter plugin... For simple things its great.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkzcSlwh7ts


----------



## clarkus (Jul 1, 2014)

Thx


----------



## H.R. (Jul 1, 2014)

Fabfilter has everything you want, at the highest level of quality.


----------



## Allegro (Jul 1, 2014)

H.R. @ Tue Jul 01 said:


> Fabfilter has everything you want, at the highest level of quality.


+1 for fabfilter


----------



## wst3 (Jul 1, 2014)

there are a lot of really good filters, across a wide spectrum of prices...
Off the top of my head (and excluding UAD), I'd check out demos from FabFilter, CableGuys, AudioDamage and Tone2.

My personal favorite filter was named Filter, from Antares. Sadly it is no longer available.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 1, 2014)

+1 Fabfilter Volcano 2 or Simplon . Knowing what you are into James , you might also want to check out Audiothing's new VST Valve Filter VF-1 for a slightly different flavor.


----------



## Mark III (Jul 2, 2014)

Absynth.


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 2, 2014)

alligatorlizard @ 2014-07-01 said:


> +1 for Zebrify - easy to automate/midi-assign to create cool sweeps etc. plus a wide choice of really different sounding filters. Never really "got" filtering as an effect before learning to use Zebra - then after getting used to Zebra's filters on it's synth sounds, wondered if I could do the same thing to a mix (or a group of channels), loaded Zebrify, and hey presto!


Ouch! I feel stupid not knowing that I had this one...


----------



## clarkus (Jul 4, 2014)

Cytomic is a "resonant filter plug-in." I'm just curious if there are other options. I find myself creating a lot of percussive patterns (mallets & so on), and would like to manipulate those sounds to the extent possible. A filter sweep, or change of resonance, is one way to change timbre. ADSR changes the sound, obviously, too, as do lo & hi-pass filters ... what one finds on all these products. 

I just wondered what there was that out there that was a bit more out-of-the-box, or came at this from another angle.

Iris I'm aware of. I'm not sure why (maybe it's use?) but a lot of what seems to come from that spectral approach also sounds to me like a filter-sweep effect.

Oh, and Happy 4th, everybody!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 15, 2014)

the ohmforce plugins are great for mangeling

frohmage filter is free (scroll down)

https://www.ohmforce.com/ViewCategory.d ... ry=Effects


----------



## _taylor (Jul 15, 2014)

+1 for Zebrify for all the reasons listed above. Incredibly flexible, easy to use/automate and great sounding.

Tone2 - FilterBank3 is good too.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 15, 2014)

Add the Sound Toys Filter Freak to the list.


----------



## Udo (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there a filter plugin with similar characteristics to the Sherman Filterbank 2? I have one. Don't use it much and have been thinking of selling it, but decided to wait until I find something similar in a plugin.

Edit: or, more likely of course, a combination of plugins to get close to what a Sherman Filterbank 2 can achieve.


----------



## StatKsn (Jul 30, 2014)

LFOTool is pretty nice, covers most type of filters with a tempo-synched modulation. I think it's good for EDM.

http://www.xferrecords.com/products/lfo-tool


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 9, 2016)

Is anyone automating Zebrify within VE Pro? I'm having trouble getting it to learn the parameters. I'd like to start using it more.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2016)

UAD Moog if you have UAD. Soundtoys and Ohm Force if not.


----------

